# My brew room smells good!



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Well it did. Until I figured out that one of the must buckets developed a crack and leaked out two and a half gallons of green mead into the carpet.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Oof. I once had 10 gallons of cream ale on the carpeted floor after a tap handle was accidentally left cracked a bit open. Don't worry, in about five months the thousands of ants will have licked it all up .


----------

